# Wiring distance between boosters?



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all,
Wondering what distance people are using? I'll be using 10A boosters from MERG fed by 22-24V @ 10A. Will probably set the booster to trip at less so as not to trip the source. Groups such as Wiringfor-DCC recommend 30' max to each side! I'd need up to 16-20 boosters? I know inductive spiking is a big concern and I will be using snubbers strategically placed and O-scope to verify signal integrity as well as voltage drop. My decoders are near all ZIMO and they have pretty good protection.
Thoughts of comments appreciated.

Regards,
Len Jaskiewicz


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you don't need a booster for each wire, and wiring for DCC is an old book and not really geared to outdoor DCC.

You can run 60' without snubbers. I have no snubbers and several runs of 60 foot.

Wiring is 10 gauge.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

16-20 boosters???? You only need to add a booster if the load will exceed the 10A limit in a given area. Many DCC layouts run on one. Depends on the combined motor and lighting load.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The SJR&P has around 4400 feet of track and currently has 6 power districts. I think the max distance to a power station is likely 300 ft or so. And there are no snubbers anywhere on the layout and last I checked no spikes either.

Stan


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Talk about Deja Vu

In the last few days I got into a discussion on the Zimo Yahoo forum on this subject about snubbers, number of boosters and length of runs.

Some posters who absolutely insist that snubbers are required and runs must be limited to x feet.
Then we got into a discussion on self-inductance and capacitance of the track heading into transmission line theory.
All of this is "overthinking" this subject.

I think part of the problem is the information published in "Wiring for DCC" which talks about spikes and snubbers and the EasyDCC product that recommends snubbers as well.
Also, most people assume DCC in H0 and Large Scale is the same - except that it isn't in a lot of aspects, not just current and voltage.

Anyway, I'm glad that all the above posts support what I have been trying to get across on the Zimo Yahoo group.

Knut


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

krs said:


> Talk about Deja Vu
> 
> In the last few days I got into a discussion on the Zimo Yahoo forum on this subject about snubbers, number of boosters and length of runs.
> 
> ...


Knut

Snubbers are absolutely required across power districts for many brands of power stations (boosters). I have seen scope traces and was completely amazed at the spikes. Not sure how these units ever passed FCC or EU emissions requirements. (some clearly do not)

If you do not twist the wires in your bus wires snubbers can also help significantly reduce am radio interference.

Many have written articles presented as generalized facts based upon their limited experience with only a few systems. While their specific experience may be correct their generalization clearly is not.

The distance from a power station has its root on voltage drop caused by the wiring. Trains slow down when there are voltage drops.

If you use 22 gauge wire for your bus, your distance is indeed limited.

The SJR&P uses 8 gauge wires from the power stations to distribution boxes outside on the layout. We then use 10 gauge bus wire and 12 gauge feeders to the tracks. Every section of track has feeders with the exception of turnouts which have no feeders to allow easy removal for repair if needed.

Over designed, indeed. But then we also have no problems on a very large layout.

Stan


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Stan,

That is a very interesting comment about snubbers being required for many power stations.

I just deal with Large Scale systems, specifically ESU, LGB, Massoth, Zimo, NCE and Digitrax as well as Heller and NCE boosters and I can't recall any of those manufacturers ever even mentioning snubbers much less recommend the use of them.
I wonder if this is more an issue with the lower end systems for the smaller scales, systems where the DCC waveform is not well controlled.

Regards,
Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

needed three charactersin message to activate email notification


----------

